# I'm not as tough as I thought...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We bought dual purpose birds with the intention of eating the roosters if we ended up with any... Today is butchering day and as I watch my husband as his friend make their way through our guys I find myself a lot more sad and regretful than I thought I would be. I am thankful for the hormone and antibiotic free meat for my family. But it is tough raising them by hand from day old chicks and purposely taking their lives... The ones that were killed by accident or by predators were one thing. 

Time for me to toughen up!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Plus I'm doing my best to not run outside and say "don't butcher my ugly brahma!" 

My husband has already decided we are giving the barred rock rooster a try and if he crows uncontrollably we just won't have any Roos at all. I don't think I have a chance in having him save a sickly weird looking bird over a healthy normal one.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I would be the same way! But you are doing right by your family feeding them good food!! And also your not supporting the nasty chicken farms that pump birds with steroids, antibodies, and all the other crap that's killing us!! I feel guilty buying anything other than free range since I've had these girls.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I would also  but your doing the right thing anyone would feel bad it's normal good luck!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Plus I'm doing my best to not run outside and say "don't butcher my ugly brahma!"
> 
> My husband has already decided we are giving the barred rock rooster a try and if he crows uncontrollably we just won't have any Roos at all. I don't think I have a chance in having him save a sickly weird looking bird over a healthy normal one.


He's butchering the brahma?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

No! He left him!! Yay!  for now at least. Just so I can get even more attached.









They did do the columbian rock and two of the brahmas. Just not "my" brahma


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah ok!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow you butchered young. I usually wait till around 28 weeks to butcher the dual purpose. Looks like he did a good job! Don't worry it get easier as time goes on, as first I felt bad but then I butchered a rooster that ticked me off and it got me past the sad part.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife won't have anything to do with that part either. She is ok cooking them, but not the other. I think the day it becomes "easy" to me, I may have to stop. I think taking a life should never become easy, unless of course it is a predator!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I can picture you now Gen, running outside like the girl in Charlottes Web begging her Dad not to kill Wilbur! Ya, that would be me too! We have hatched baby ducklings and they ones that don't sell we are going to eat. I can't even get attached to them because I know I couldn't handle it!!!! Why do I got to be such a GIRL!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We butchered because the big roo was so aggressive and constantly crowing. The last 4 days he started at 4 am and didn't stop. Hubby said if he was doing one he was doing all. So he actually only did 3 of the 5.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know if I will be able to make the kill but I was raised in the country, and spent a lot of time working the assembly line; from plucking to picking to burning off pinfeathers to gutting to cutting, and packing, I can do it all. I don't like the thought of Tom or Syl becoming Sunday dinner but if Davis makes the decision and kills, I can do the processing and cooking. AND if he can't make the kills but has a friend do the deed, I will be more than happy to wait until he has finished eating his Sunday dinner and say, "You just ate Tom!"


----------



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

I have one that I need to butcher but I haven't worked up to it yet I've never done it maybe I could get some pointers from your hubby


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

lilmikeb said:


> I have one that I need to butcher but I haven't worked up to it yet I've never done it maybe I could get some pointers from your hubby


And, lots of vids on line. I watched several, and found what I thought to be the easiest on both me and the bird.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

The first rooster I had to do was awful. Vowed I'd never do it again but his three buddies really needed to go. I'm not really supposed to have roosters here, it was noisy enough having one, five was not an option! It still takes me time to work myself up to getting rid of the extras but once the process gets going it's fast and I don't really regret it or feel too badly - I just remind myself they had a much better life here eating grass and bugs then they would have if they were hatched and not sold at a hatchery (chopped to bits by a giant rooster blender on day one) or grown in an industrial way. My boyfriend wants nothing to do with plucking or processing, or even being around when I'm doing it, so girl or not it's my job! And I think historically women have been traditionally the ones who do all domestic chores, including the slaughtering and processing of small livestock. In a way I do like that heritage. Makes me feel like there's still a vibrant link between myself and my ancestors, you know? 

You do have to decide which side of the line you want your roosters to be on. If you want one as a pet or breeder pick him and hope it works out. Keep reminding yourself the rest are food. It makes it easier.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Jim said:


> And, lots of vids on line. I watched several, and found what I thought to be the easiest on both me and the bird.


That's exactly what he did. He used to help with turkeys on his aunts farm when he was young (12 ish) so he remembers the basics but we spent the morning watching videos while eating blueberry pancakes. I had made the comment "you know your ******* when..."


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> That's exactly what he did. He used to help with turkeys on his aunts farm when he was young (12 ish) so he remembers the basics but we spent the morning watching videos while eating blueberry pancakes. I had made the comment "you know your ******* when..."


Lol. That is great!


----------

